

Ask HN: I would make website for you for free - udhb

I want to work on some real projects like website for your product or company or business.
I am a student and I would do it for free...<p>Thanks.
======
lsiunsuex
Student at what school / college?

What language? Framework?

Why for free? To gain experience? To add something to your resume?

What experience do you have all ready?

